# Amtrak Autumn Express 2015 (Oct 24 & Oct 25)



## Mike77E9 (Aug 26, 2015)

Anyone know if there will be an Autumn Express for 2015 after the last two highly successful seasons of it? Hopefully there will be more 'rare mileage' opportunity, but I know their survey hinted at some sort of wine tasting train, santa train, etc.


----------



## ronkstevens (Aug 26, 2015)

Last year they didn't make an announcement until mid-September, if I remember correctly. It still might be a little early


----------



## west point (Aug 26, 2015)

Can we suspect that the special services group will be tied up for last minute planning of the Pope's visit. May not get many details until final Pope trains are at final operation configuration.


----------



## Kat314159 (Aug 26, 2015)

Last year the press release was posted on October 8....


----------



## railiner (Aug 27, 2015)

Have to stay alert for the announcement if it comes....they sell out really fast.....


----------



## jis (Aug 27, 2015)

Regularly scan for latest threads on AU


----------



## railiner (Sep 11, 2015)

Anyone hear any recent news?


----------



## Mike77E9 (Oct 1, 2015)

It's been awfully quiet about this trip, I'm getting the impression that it's not going to happen. However, last year's trip was announced on October 3rd.


----------



## rrdude (Oct 1, 2015)

It was "leaked" prior to the "official" announcement, yes? Or maybe it was just some very heads up AGR members who posted the notice, as soon as it _was_ official.


----------



## jis (Oct 1, 2015)

I am not sure that happened last year. It did happen the first of operation of the Autumn Express.


----------



## railiner (Oct 1, 2015)

I hope it does happen, and they come up with some more great routings....perhaps they are just finalizing the details before announcing it.....


----------



## Orie (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm not sure how "true" this is, but I read on a facebook group that Amtrak is either required or expected to have two excursion trains per yer, and that for some reason the ski excursion train earlier counted as both. I'm not sure why they wouldn't still do an AE trip either way, but I never understand bureaucracy.


----------



## rrdude (Oct 1, 2015)

Orie said:


> I'm not sure how "true" this is, but I read on a facebook group that Amtrak is either required or expected to have two excursion trains per yer, and that for some reason the ski excursion train earlier counted as both. I'm not sure why they wouldn't still do an AE trip either way, but I never understand bureaucracy.


I don't think Amtrak is *either* expected, or required to run an excursion train

They _should_, IMHO, be running many more of them, as long as they can sell them out in advance, and make bottom line profit


----------



## Seaboard92 (Oct 1, 2015)

The actual requirement. Is amtrak is allowed to run them. But under no circumstances are they allowed to lose money on them. And their charter department is hard to deal with


----------



## rrdude (Oct 1, 2015)

No, I meant "required to run *their own* excursion trains".

I doubt when they run their own, they even call their charter department, it's prolly all done under ops, and then the details sent over to Mktg dept, to sell the damn thing out.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Oct 1, 2015)

rrdude said:


> No, I meant "required to run *their own* excursion trains".
> 
> I doubt when they run their own, they even call their charter department, it's prolly all done under ops, and then the details sent over to Mktg dept, to sell the damn thing out.


The Charter/Special movement department is definitely involved in the excursions. Additionally, it is worth noting that these excursions are often timed around two other specials that run around the same time,Thanksgiving and equipment availabilty, which is in even shorter supply this year.

Timing is everything.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Oct 1, 2015)

One of the runs I was hoping to run is thanksgiving week. And I know I can't run it with the equipment situation


----------



## keelhauled (Oct 5, 2015)

The train will apparently operate on October 24 and 25 from Albany NY and will operate over the Pan Am Southern to East Deerfield, MA and return. Tickets go on sale October 6 at 10 AM Eastern.

http://www.amtrak.com/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=am/am2Station/Station_Page&code=AXP


----------



## acelafan (Oct 5, 2015)

That should be a fun trip; I think that would include the Hoosac Tunnel in western Mass.


----------



## railiner (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks for that 'heads-up'.....

I wonder if the train will pick up passengers first at SDY or ALB? If you want best choice of seats, it would be better to get on at first passenger pickup....I would guess ALB, since that is the base, but will have to wait and see....

Have to remember to get reserved right away, last year Saturday sold out in no time....at least they are showing both days from the start this year, so maybe some people will choose Sunday....


----------



## JoeRids (Oct 5, 2015)

I received an email from the Massachusetts Bay Railroad Enthusiasts that gave me the heads up... it did state that train would leave ALB first, then to SDY, then onto CP. Even so, one would hope they would block off a coach or two for SDY passengers, but who knows, this is Amtrak we're talking about here


----------



## railiner (Oct 5, 2015)

Wonder if they could run the dome on that train?

There would be a real competition for those seats on those trains....so maybe better not to, unless they reserved them for a hefty premium....


----------



## keelhauled (Oct 5, 2015)

railiner said:


> Wonder if they could run the dome on that train?
> 
> There would be a real competition for those seats on those trains....so maybe better not to, unless they reserved them for a hefty premium....


I think the dome is scheduled to run on the Adirondack until early November. I agree that it would make sense to sell dome seats at a higher price, but perhaps they scheduled it to run on the Adirondack before they decided on the excursion route. After all, it does run on the Adirondack on a regular basis each fall.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Oct 6, 2015)

So how many of our members are going to take this Autumn tour? I remember in Philadelphia in 2013 we had a big crowd. Need to make a decision as to whether to purchase tickets and arrange for a ride to Albany this morning.


----------



## rrdude (Oct 6, 2015)

Wish I could, even if it's a train full of foaming, drooling, booger-eating, camera-toting, bad-breath, rude, old-fart, RR Pin-wearing, Rail-Nerds (Like me).

But I already have tix for the Maryland v. Penn State Football Game at M&T stadium to attend....


----------



## Mike77E9 (Oct 6, 2015)

keelhauled said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder if they could run the dome on that train?
> ...


It would be nice if they were able to put the Great Dome on for a premium price. And it would be even nicer if they could put American View on too. But hey, one can dream!


----------



## pennyk (Oct 6, 2015)

I just got a ticket for 10/24


----------



## Railroad Bill (Oct 6, 2015)

The information has been released and tickets are now on sale. $129 for the trip from Albany to western Mass. via Vt and tunnel. Non refundable but you do get boxed lunch and souvenir tote bag as with other trips. I am considering taking LSL from CLE to ALB on Friday and staying overnight in Albany, cab to station on Saturday morning. Take the trip which is scheduled to return to ALB by 5:30 and catch the wb LSL back home Saturday night.

So how many of you thrill seekers are joining me?


----------



## neroden (Oct 6, 2015)

keelhauled said:


> The train will apparently operate on October 24 and 25 from Albany NY and will operate over the Pan Am Southern to East Deerfield, MA and return. Tickets go on sale October 6 at 10 AM Eastern.
> 
> http://www.amtrak.com/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=am/am2Station/Station_Page&code=AXP


Huh. I'd have to stay overnight the night before at Albany (or Schenectady), but I could go back home the same night... Say hi to Railroad Bill on the LSL...


----------



## Palmetto (Oct 6, 2015)

Don't consider too long, Bill. The tickets sold out within minutes.


----------



## Palmetto (Oct 6, 2015)

The station code AXP is no longer valid. Did they sell out already???


----------



## Railroad Bill (Oct 6, 2015)

I just received my ticket for Oct 24. Better hurry!!


----------



## acelafan (Oct 6, 2015)

I still see AXP as a valid choice, also the return time on ARROW says 7PM. Might be tight connection to LSL but hopefully Amtrak would hold it (maybe?)


----------



## Railroad Bill (Oct 6, 2015)

The excursion info said the train is supposed to arrive back in AlB at 5:50pm but ticket says 7 pm. Hope it arrives before Lake Shore. May have to detrain in Schenectady if it is running late.


----------



## Palmetto (Oct 6, 2015)

I guess they didn't put up a schedule before the purchasing process. Seems rather odd.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 6, 2015)

Another quick sellout for Amtrak!

As the old saying went about a disliked Hollywood Star's Funeral: ,"Give 'em what they want and they'll turn out!"


----------



## afigg (Oct 6, 2015)

Bob Dylan said:


> Another quick sellout for Amtrak!
> 
> As the old saying went about a disliked Hollywood Star's Funeral: ,"Give 'em what they want and they'll turn out!"


As of 11:35 AM ET, neither day is shown as sold-out. I just entered ALB to AXP for both days and seats are available. The 8 AM departure from ALB may keep some from taking the train because the first Empire service (well, the Maple Leaf) train from NYP doesn't arrive until 9:50 AM. Many will have to stay overnight in ALB to take the Autumn Express.


----------



## J Smith (Oct 6, 2015)

They've done this tour for the past 2 years out of PHL but it looks like they're not doing it from there this year. I'm not happy. :-(


----------



## TylerP42 (Oct 6, 2015)

I really wish I could go. maybe next year.


----------



## pennyk (Oct 6, 2015)

I just received another email and eticket. This one showing a return time of 5:50PM


----------



## neroden (Oct 6, 2015)

afigg said:


> Bob Dylan said:
> 
> 
> > Another quick sellout for Amtrak!
> ...


Basically everyone will. You can't get there from the east (LSL), northeast (Ethan Allen), north (Adirondack), west (Empire Service/Maple Leaf), or south (Empire Service) by 8 AM. I suppose some people will drive overnight to get there.


----------



## railiner (Oct 6, 2015)

I booked a seat right at 10:00 AM 

I am planning to drive up (about 2 and a half hours) from Queens in the early morning. Anyone know a good place to park near the station?

I imagine this train will be a winfall for nearby motels....


----------



## Palmetto (Oct 6, 2015)

Railiner, there's decent and free parking right at the Albany station.


----------



## railiner (Oct 6, 2015)

Palmetto said:


> Railiner, there's decent and free parking right at the Albany station.


That's great....thanks!


----------



## JoeRids (Oct 6, 2015)

Palmetto said:


> Railiner, there's decent and free parking right at the Albany station.


To my knowledge, the last time I parked at Albany (about 2 years ago) parking was a few bucks a day, a bit less expensive in a remote lot vs. the deck by the station. Years ago, at the old Albany/Renssalear station parking was free. Progress, you know...


----------



## Railroad Bill (Oct 6, 2015)

Glad I got my hotel early this morning. Price of rooms went up $50 @ since then. The rail fans have taken over Albany


----------



## railiner (Oct 7, 2015)

So where's a good place to grab an early breakfast nearby....I know...some of you in hotel's get a comp buffet...but for the rest of us?


----------



## Palmetto (Oct 7, 2015)

JoeRids said:


> Palmetto said:
> 
> 
> > Railiner, there's decent and free parking right at the Albany station.
> ...


Thanks for that update. I haven't been there in about 4 or 5 years, and I'm not surprised they're charging.


----------



## PVD (Oct 7, 2015)

At the station itself, only the very short term parking is free, I don't remember the time limit. The longer term parking is still pretty reasonable, they have different rates for different areas based on distance. If the weather is nice, none are too bad unless you are dragging luggage. As to hotels, it's not exactly a destination city. Remember, you are on the other side of the river from Albany. There are way more place to choose from on the other side, but it really isn't that far. If you get in early enough, the USS Slater a WW2 Destroyer Escort is on the Albany side. On the Renn side, there is an Econo Lodge a few miles south, I don't know if they pickup/drop off, and a cluster of places in East Greenbush by I-90. Also a few places up in Troy that cater to the RPI crowd.


----------



## jis (Oct 7, 2015)

So, in a complete fit of insanity I managed to set up what amounts to a completely free trip, air/hotel/car all using points, to spend $129 out of an Amtrak voucher (from the canceled round trip for the AU Gathering) for the trip on the Autumn Special on Saturday! I am staying two nights at the Marriott Towne Place Suites Downtown Albany, flying in and out of Newark and driving to Albany and back from Newark. And as it turns out, both air legs are award travel in First Class too.  I even managed to get a Prius for rental!


----------



## PVD (Oct 7, 2015)

That's by the Medical Center, not terribly far. Again, I do recommend a swing by the Slater. Enjoy the trip, wish I could be there, but my sister is flying in from Phoenix for a visit, not sure if she would understand my tossing her a set of housekeys on my way out the door.


----------



## Palmetto (Oct 8, 2015)

I notice that Wi-Fi is available, as well as a snack car. One snack car, or two, I don't know. Seems that only one would be insufficient.


----------



## PVD (Oct 8, 2015)

The coffee shop at the South end of the station is ok, but I don't know their weekend opening time, or if anyone was smart enough to tell them of the event so they have sufficient staff and provisions. I could see a hundred people on line and one little old lady having a stroke.


----------



## railiner (Oct 8, 2015)

I think I'll look for an IHOP or a Perkins and avoid that situation....


----------



## PVD (Oct 8, 2015)

Quite a few different places in the area, either on the Albany side, or around E Greenbush on the Ren side.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Oct 8, 2015)

It'll be interesting to see if these trains actually sell out. I suspect that even though the consist is smaller this year, Sunday will have seats available.


----------



## Anderson (Oct 8, 2015)

I tend to agree with Thirdrail...if nothing else, the Philly-based trips allowed a same-day trip from pretty much all of NEC-South. This time...does the Maple Leaf even connect safely to this?


----------



## acelafan (Oct 9, 2015)

Thirdrail7 said:


> It'll be interesting to see if these trains actually sell out. I suspect that even though the consist is smaller this year, Sunday will have seats available.


It seems like the PR on this year's trip is less than previous years. If you went to Amtrak.com you wouldn't even know the AXP is running. It's somewhat buried under Deals > See All Deals. Yet, the promotional page looks good. Maybe it's on the front page but I'm not finding it.


----------



## railiner (Oct 10, 2015)

And Philly being much larger than Albany, will draw more local 'leaf-peeper's'......


----------



## jis (Oct 14, 2015)

I managed to fix an inadvertent error that had me book the trip out of SDY. An AGR agent was happy to modify that to an ALB departure and I just got the updated e-tciket.

And yeah, it does say 5:50pm arrival now.


----------



## StriderGDM (Oct 15, 2015)

Palmetto said:


> JoeRids said:
> 
> 
> > Palmetto said:
> ...


They've been charging ever since the new station was built, 13 years ago.

Free parking for 2 hours on the deck outside the station.

In the garage is like $12/day.

The lots right outside the station are I believe $8 and the far lot I believe is $6/day.


----------



## Palmetto (Oct 15, 2015)

StriderGDM said:


> Palmetto said:
> 
> 
> > JoeRids said:
> ...


Which explains it: I parked in the short-term lot to pick someone up a couple of times. I didn't even know there was a pay parking lot, LOL!


----------



## AG1 (Oct 15, 2015)

The foliage is early this year with the peak happening now.


----------



## Orie (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm not going to lie, I'm very very disappointed that this autumn express leaves before the first scheduled train from NYP can even arrive at Albany. That seems a little counter productive to me.

I live in NYC, I don't have a car. I might change my mind, but right now I don't have a desire to spend $300+ on this trip. Last year, leaving from a densely travelled rail station was perfect. Amtrak could have at least had the departure AFTER there was an arrival. They'd even make more money for themselves.


----------



## acelafan (Oct 16, 2015)

Orie said:


> I'm not going to lie, I'm very very disappointed that this autumn express leaves before the first scheduled train from NYP can even arrive at Albany. That seems a little counter productive to me.
> 
> I live in NYC, I don't have a car. I might change my mind, but right now I don't have a desire to spend $300+ on this trip. Last year, leaving from a densely travelled rail station was perfect. Amtrak could have at least had the departure AFTER there was an arrival. They'd even make more money for themselves.


Send them an email via Amtrak.com and ask that it be forwarded to Autumn Express planning. They do listen to the feedback and you have legitimate points. Unfortunately darkness falls so soon in October and I'd like to see this trip run in September instead.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Oct 16, 2015)

acelafan said:


> Orie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not going to lie, I'm very very disappointed that this autumn express leaves before the first scheduled train from NYP can even arrive at Albany. That seems a little counter productive to me.
> ...


When the idea of an Autumn Express for 2015 was floated, there were multiple trips explored. Most did not come to fruition for various reasons. That being said, the trips operate with certain things in mind including but not limited to host railroad cooperation, crew availability, equipment availability and the means to service it.

While it may seem like a no-brainer to operate it after connecting trains have a chance to arrive, what does that do to the rest of the trip? Perhaps the host railroad stated that things need to wrapped up by a certain time. Perhaps ALB stated that if the equipment arrives back in the evening after a certain hour, they will have difficulty servicing it due to conflicts with revenue trains. Perhaps the pilots of the route need to be finished by a certain time or the host railroad won't offer them.

There are so many scenarios and variables. Look at the impact of the lower corridor. To support this train and another special, the Acela sets are being pressed into additional duty, which reduces maintenance windows. Trains are skipping scheduled stops while other trains are making additional stops.

It takes a lot of coordination and effort to make these trips and sometimes not everyone will be accommodated. I am glad people are considering hotels and alternate means to take this trip. It makes it worthwhile.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Oct 17, 2015)

Thirdrail7 said:


> acelafan said:
> 
> 
> > Orie said:
> ...


All of these possible explanations may be pertinent to the reasoning behind the schedule for this year's Autumn Excursion. It is good that the train should arrive back in Albany in time for those of us who live in the Midwest to catch the LSL 49 on Saturday evening as well as the Maple Leaf back to New York City for those passengers. This route has an interesting combination of great railroad history, scenic views, and the Hoosac Tunnel which should provide a great Amtrak ride for the day.

It would seem that those who did not wish to stay overnight in Albany could rent a car and drive up from the New York City area to Albany early on Saturday to make the train as well. Thanks to Amtrak for providing this opportunity.


----------



## jis (Oct 17, 2015)

Jog my memory again.... one does earn AGR points for the fare paid for the Autumn Special right? If that is the case I will make Select+ with 2 points to spare upon completing the ride on the Excursion.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Oct 17, 2015)

jis said:


> Jog my memory again.... one does earn AGR points for the fare paid for the Autumn Special right? If that is the case I will make Select+ with 2 points to spare upon completing the ride on the Excursion.


According to the ad, points will be awarded for the trip (double points I would expect) but that points could not be redeemed for the trip. Happy Day for those who make Select + or other AGR categories.


----------



## chakk (Oct 18, 2015)

Running this trip in Sept would not be an Autumn Leaf Express, as New England leaves rarely change color before october


----------



## acelafan (Oct 18, 2015)

My point is the reduced daylight. AXP doesn't have to coincide with peak fall colors every time, which is a variable itself. I understand Amtrak has restrictions of when this special can run, listed previously.


----------



## jis (Oct 18, 2015)

acelafan said:


> My point is the reduced daylight. AXP doesn't have to coincide with peak fall colors every time, which is a variable itself. I understand Amtrak has restrictions of when this special can run, listed previously.


But the special does run well within the current daylight hours, no? Sunrise on the 24th is at 7:19am and sunset is at 5:59pm in Albany.

The length of the ride is such that you cannot accommodate both early morning Amtrak arrivals and late afternoon Amtrak departures. They chose to accommodate the late departures both south and west. They sacrificed early morning arrivals to achieve that. This has little to do with sunrise and sunset IMHO.


----------



## chakk (Oct 18, 2015)

acelafan said:


> My point is the reduced daylight. AXP doesn't have to coincide with peak fall colors every time, which is a variable itself. I understand Amtrak has restrictions of when this special can run, listed previously.


It's not a question of PEAK fall colors. It is simply that there are NO fall colors in New England in September, period. (Colorado aspen -- yes! I have made visits there myself many times to ride private railroads in the aspen color season.

I do not think that Amtrak is interested in running special trains at any and all time of year. So, I don't see how their managers could promote a special train in New England in September. What would be the attraction for passengers to pay the money to take such a trip?


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Oct 18, 2015)

chakk said:


> acelafan said:
> 
> 
> > My point is the reduced daylight. AXP doesn't have to coincide with peak fall colors every time, which is a variable itself. I understand Amtrak has restrictions of when this special can run, listed previously.
> ...



Isn't much of the allure rare mileage?


----------



## railiner (Oct 18, 2015)

Thirdrail7 said:


> chakk said:
> 
> 
> > acelafan said:
> ...


That's the attraction for me, and I would guess, the vast majority of us on AU.....the question is....could Amtrak fill a 'rare mileage excursion' only with railfans?

One way would be to put some rare equipment on the train....vintage locomotives perhaps, or the dome car, or whatever.....


----------



## chakk (Oct 19, 2015)

But then the problem becomes finding Amtrak crews who are qualified to run over that rare mileage, which is, by definition, routes over which Amtrak does not regularly run its trains. Perhaps the more likely option wiuld be to find some rr historical society or club willing to contract with the owner of the rare mileage line to run a special passenger train over their trackage. AAPRCO does this nearly every year; but then, their members may be more willing to pay the high costs invilved.


----------



## jis (Oct 19, 2015)

I always enjoy the URHS single car excursions hitched onto Amtrak trains, like the Hudson Limited using the ex-NYC Hickory Creek. But that is a very different kind of operation from the Amtrak Autumn Excursions.

Back to the 2015 Amtrak Excursion, anyone know if there is a box lunch included this year? Couldn't find any mention of it. Wonder if I missed it because I did not look hard enough.

BTW, for those taking trip on Saturday, I plan to get to Albany station around 7am. Unless people already start moving to the platform I will station myself on the pedestrian area across the tracks. I will be wearing a cap with the old classic Amtrak logo on it. I know there are a few here that are riding the Saturday run. Perhaps we should meet up before boarding?


----------



## DCAKen (Oct 19, 2015)

jis said:


> Back to the 2015 Amtrak Excursion, anyone know if there is a box lunch included this year? Couldn't find any mention of it. Wonder if I missed it because I did not look hard enough.


The press release states that there will be a boxed lunch provided.


----------



## rrdude (Oct 19, 2015)

Flat price of $129 for adults and includes a boxed lunch and a souvenir tote bag.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Oct 19, 2015)

rrdude said:


> Flat price of $129 for adults and includes a boxed lunch and a souvenir tote bag.


I remember the first Autumn Excursion had a very good lunch sandwich, cookies, fruit, etc and water. Also a very nice souvenir carry bag.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Oct 19, 2015)

jis said:


> I always enjoy the URHS single car excursions hitched onto Amtrak trains, like the Hudson Limited using the ex-NYC Hickory Creek. But that is a very different kind of operation from the Amtrak Autumn Excursions.
> 
> Back to the 2015 Amtrak Excursion, anyone know if there is a box lunch included this year? Couldn't find any mention of it. Wonder if I missed it because I did not look hard enough.
> 
> BTW, for those taking trip on Saturday, I plan to get to Albany station around 7am. Unless people already start moving to the platform I will station myself on the pedestrian area across the tracks. I will be wearing a cap with the old classic Amtrak logo on it. I know there are a few here that are riding the Saturday run. Perhaps we should meet up before boarding?


I will be staying in Albany Friday night and cabbing over to the station by 7. I believe several others are staying in Albany and coming over Saturday morning as well. Hoping to do some points runs on Friday PM after my LSL arrives (hopefully, on time.  )


----------



## jis (Oct 19, 2015)

I will arrive in the Albany area around 10pm on Friday. I will be driving up from Newark Airport after I arrive there around 6:30/7pm.

I will just drive down from my hotel to the station I think. The $12 a day parking fee in the deck should be less than the cab fare to and from the station.


----------



## pennyk (Oct 19, 2015)

Railroad Bill said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > I always enjoy the URHS single car excursions hitched onto Amtrak trains, like the Hudson Limited using the ex-NYC Hickory Creek. But that is a very different kind of operation from the Amtrak Autumn Excursions.
> ...


Since RRBill is taller than the average AU member, I vote for using him as a "landmark." I may cab over with Bill. Bill, will you be wearing a hat to make yourself more recognizable?


----------



## railiner (Oct 19, 2015)

And I will be leaving Queens at "O-Dark-Thirty" for the drive up to ALB....probably stop for a good breakfast at some diner in the vicinity, and look for a spot in the lot....

probably arrive the station at around 0700.

I hope they have the 'queue' as organized as they did in Philly....  .


----------



## Railroad Bill (Oct 20, 2015)

pennyk said:


> Railroad Bill said:
> 
> 
> > jis said:
> ...


Sure, just because I look like a lighthouse with my Amtrak hat & pins (and perhaps my Ohio State Buckeyes sweatshirt) I probably will be recognizable. See you on Friday & Saturday


----------



## Railroad Bill (Oct 22, 2015)

As of 9am this morning, there were two seats left for the Saturday trip and at least 8 and probably more for the Sunday trip. Looks like weather will be nice and sunny on Saturday in the 50s.

Looking forward to a nice ride on the LSL tomorrow and a beautiful day in NY & MA on Saturday.


----------



## Sproutis (Oct 22, 2015)

Good evening all - traveling to ALB on Saturday morning for the excursion. I'm bringing my six year old son who is a rail fan and devoted Amtrak rider if ever there was one. He's excited about the trip and love, love, loves to swap train stories, learn about railroad history, and train equipment. We'll be easy to find, I expect. He'll be the curly blond-headed kid with the GIANT non-removable grin plastered on his face. I'll be his slightly bedraggled, but no less enthused, mother-in-tow clinging to my coffee cup. We love conversations, so if anybody is up for some train talk with a 6-yo conversationalist, seek us out.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Oct 23, 2015)

Railroad Bill said:


> rrdude said:
> 
> 
> > Flat price of $129 for adults and includes a boxed lunch and a souvenir tote bag.
> ...



Mmmm. I think most people will like the source of the food on this trip (I'll leave it as a surprise). Two of the heritage units are on the head end pulling 11 (including two split clubs and the concession car) and weather looks like it will hold up. I hope everyone enjoys themselves.

It's too bad the train can't stop outside of the tunnel for the members to step out and have a photo session.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Oct 23, 2015)

Wishing you all a good journey! Send pictures!

I'm especially thrilled that Penny was finally able to get out of the southeast and will see our beautiful Autumn colors this year!


----------



## pennyk (Oct 23, 2015)

Mystic River Dragon said:


> Wishing you all a good journey! Send pictures!
> 
> I'm especially thrilled that Penny was finally able to get out of the southeast and will see our beautiful Autumn colors this year!


Thank you. I am looking across the Hudson River right now and seeing beautiful colors.


----------



## neroden (Oct 23, 2015)

Wish I could make it, but I'm too sick this week. :-(


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Oct 24, 2015)

Hello??? I'm channeling my inner Pink Floyd here.







I expected to see a post by now. I guess the trees, mountains and tunnels are interfering with Wi-fi.

I'm anxiously awaiting a report, particularly on the food. I like Panera....usually. Sometimes, I need something deep fried.


----------



## jis (Oct 24, 2015)

Food was fine and we are too busy enjoying the trip and fall colors.

We are just switching over from Pan Am Southern to CP at Mechanicville.


----------



## Viewliner (Oct 24, 2015)

Today's consist:

822

145

85999 - serving as the "store"

82752

82782

82511

82691

48172

82783

82646

82558

82802

48151


----------



## Agent (Oct 24, 2015)

I found one video of the train. It was taken by a Chris Read at North Adams, Massachusetts.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 24, 2015)

Agent said:


> I found one video of the train. It was taken by a Chris Read at North Adams, Massachusetts.


Love the fall colors in the picture. Great video.!


----------



## railiner (Oct 25, 2015)

It was another great success. 'Props' to Amtrak, and all of those responsible for its production and those working on it. :hi:

The weather was very nice, the scenery glorious, and the operation just about flawless. I enjoyed myself very much, even though I had a rough start (had a flat tire enroute, that almost caused me to miss it....thank goodness I started out early, and had enough time to change the tire and still make it).....

Again sorry that I didn't formally meet anyone here, but I did speak to many very knowledgeable fellow passenger's. I also had the good fortune to get to speak to Mr. Brian Gallagher of Amtrak---a very down-to-earth, top level executive---a real pleasure to meet. He seemed to love conversing with the passenger's on a one-to-one basis, rather than insulate himself by several layers as some do....

Now its time to fill out the official survey, and provide suggestions for next year's excursion.....


----------



## railiner (Oct 25, 2015)

Thirdrail7 said:


> Hello??? I'm channeling my inner Pink Floyd here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried a few times, but for some reason, I can't seem to log in on my phone....each time I enter my login, it never works....the login page comes back again. I also clicked on the box for the 'full version', but that doesn't work either, so had to wait until on my home computer to post...


----------



## Railroad Bill (Oct 25, 2015)

Just returned to Ohio this morning after a great Autumn Excursion trip. Enjoyed seeing several familiar faces and riding in the car with Penny, Jishnu, Alan & Grace. Alice from California was also a rider in another car. The colors were pretty good, the train ride excellent and another kudo to the Amtrak staff for their friendly attitudes and efficient service. Lots of history that I am interested in on this rail line including the building of the Hoosac Tunnel and the branch lines that served along the way. The Panera Bread sandwich was very good as were the cookies, chips etc. Only disappointment was a lack of souvenirs about this trip other than the nice carrying bag. Did pick up some more pins, and magnets in the souvenir car but Amtrak missed the boat not having T-shirts, pins, hat with the excellent monogram of an Amtrak train coming out of the tunnel .

My return trip on the LSL 48 included a great dinner with Shanghai from Florida but tragedy as well as a freight hit a vehicle somewhere west of Erie and we sat for almost two hours on a siding while they cleared the wreckage. Arrival into CLE this morning at 6 am. Just missed breakfast  on the train. But said goodbye to Shanghai and hoping he makes his TE connection in Chicago today.

Sorry we missed Railiner and perhaps some other AU members. I stood as a beacon with my shining Amtrak pins at 7 am hoping other members would be drawn to us..  

Had a great time and looking forward to next year

RRB


----------



## Sproutis (Oct 25, 2015)

To every one riding today, enjoy. I wish we could do it all again. We so enjoyed the trip and the excellent conversations with fellow riders. We got a special kick out of seeing folks lined up along the route at crossings, bridges, etc. taking pictures. That's usually us. To quote my son, "Mom, we're getting rail fanned so hard right now."


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 25, 2015)

Sproutis said:


> To every one riding today, enjoy. I wish we could do it all again. We so enjoyed the trip and the excellent conversations with fellow riders. We got a special kick out of seeing folks lined up along the route at crossings, bridges, etc. taking pictures. That's usually us. To quote my son, "Mom, we're getting rail fanned so hard right now."


Any mooners? We had one moon us on the original Autumn Express 2 years ago.


----------



## railiner (Oct 25, 2015)

Railroad Bill said:


> Just returned to Ohio this morning after a great Autumn Excursion trip. Enjoyed seeing several familiar faces and riding in the car with Penny, Jishnu, Alan & Grace. Alice from California was also a rider in another car. The colors were pretty good, the train ride excellent and another kudo to the Amtrak staff for their friendly attitudes and efficient service. Lots of history that I am interested in on this rail line including the building of the Hoosac Tunnel and the branch lines that served along the way. The Panera Bread sandwich was very good as were the cookies, chips etc. Only disappointment was a lack of souvenirs about this trip other than the nice carrying bag. Did pick up some more pins, and magnets in the souvenir car but Amtrak missed the boat not having T-shirts, pins, hat with the excellent monogram of an Amtrak train coming out of the tunnel .
> 
> My return trip on the LSL 48 included a great dinner with Shanghai from Florida but tragedy as well as a freight hit a vehicle somewhere west of Erie and we sat for almost two hours on a siding while they cleared the wreckage. Arrival into CLE this morning at 6 am. Just missed breakfast  on the train. But said goodbye to Shanghai and hoping he makes his TE connection in Chicago today.
> 
> ...


I am sorry I missed you guys....what car were you riding in? Do you usually ride in the same car?

I was in the first car, on the left side, a couple of rows forward of center, and I had no one next to me...

I like the first car because you can hear the "music" at grade crossings, you have less pedestrian traffic going up and down the aisle's (not so this time, as the concession car was ahead of us), and I can stretch by walking all the way to the rear of the train and back....


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Oct 25, 2015)

A train ride, beautiful scenery, and lunch from Panera. Sounds wonderful!


----------



## railiner (Oct 25, 2015)

Sproutis said:


> To every one riding today, enjoy. I wish we could do it all again. We so enjoyed the trip and the excellent conversations with fellow riders. We got a special kick out of seeing folks lined up along the route at crossings, bridges, etc. taking pictures. That's usually us. To quote my son, "Mom, we're getting rail fanned so hard right now."


Sorry I missed your earlier post....

Welcome to AU!!

Yes...the 'chaser's' provided extra entertainment for those of us riding in the first car....our favorite, was the ubiquitous guy in the dayglo lime jacket in the little white Chevy (Spark?) I believe....he was everywhere....


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 25, 2015)

railiner said:


> Sproutis said:
> 
> 
> > To every one riding today, enjoy. I wish we could do it all again. We so enjoyed the trip and the excellent conversations with fellow riders. We got a special kick out of seeing folks lined up along the route at crossings, bridges, etc. taking pictures. That's usually us. To quote my son, "Mom, we're getting rail fanned so hard right now."
> ...


I think I read about the white Chevy on some Amtrak group on Facebook. :giggle: Can't find it right now, though.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 25, 2015)

That was Greg Primrose from the NEC Railfans group.


----------



## railiner (Oct 25, 2015)

AmtrakBlue said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> > Sproutis said:
> ...


Yeah....the guy sitting in front of me was especially amused by him....he posted something about it on facebook or some blog....


----------



## AlanB (Oct 25, 2015)

railiner said:


> I am sorry I missed you guys....what car were you riding in? Do you usually ride in the same car?
> 
> I was in the first car, on the left side, a couple of rows forward of center, and I had no one next to me...
> 
> I like the first car because you can hear the "music" at grade crossings, you have less pedestrian traffic going up and down the aisle's (not so this time, as the concession car was ahead of us), and I can stretch by walking all the way to the rear of the train and back....


There were 4 of us in the last coach; Jishnu, Bill, Penny, & I, just ahead of the trailing cafe car with the drumhead.


----------



## Agent (Oct 25, 2015)

More videos of the _Autumn Express_ are now on YouTube. Here are a couple of them.

The first one is Saturday's train from user CommuterColin0906. They chased the train to shoot it several different places. They also included a couple freight trains.


----------



## railiner (Oct 25, 2015)

AlanB said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> > I am sorry I missed you guys....what car were you riding in? Do you usually ride in the same car?
> ...


Well maybe we'll meet next year.....


----------



## rrdude (Oct 26, 2015)

Great vids you reposted thanx. I'm 0 for 3 on Autmn Express trips. Although I have bought tix each year, I've never gone! I tell ya, the scenery looked great, but it might have been as fun to chase the train, as it was riding it? I've only truly "chased" a train once, some Conrail Executives Special in Michigan, years ago, with Jaimie Serensits. It's fun when you chase with someone who knows what they are doing.

It's been discussed before, but I'd like to raise this topic again, and would love input from current Amtrak employees. IF this Autumn Express DOES break even, and/or more than cover it's costs, and even "make" money for Amtrak, why only one per year?

It would seem that they could hold several of these, in different regions X the country, and the turnout would be similar. (but not do TOO many, or they would dilute the experience...) I have heard, and pl_*ease correct me if I am mistaken,*_ that some Amtrak employees are non-paid, or volunteer, as car hosts, etc? Yes? No?

Thanx


----------



## jis (Oct 26, 2015)

The Autumn Express happens because one man took charge of it and runs it essentially as his project. It meets a requirement of PRIIA, and it operates within the rules set down by that law. It would not run if it did not break even (required by the law under which it operates) and make a little bit of money. It is not allowed to operate if it loses money in the net. I don't know for sure, but my impression is that there is considerable volunteer labor involved on the OBS side. It would be difficult to put such a thing together several times without causing greater disruption to day to day operation than this one does.

This year proved an extra challenge because of he Vermonter derailment and the amtrak.com crash at the most inopportune moments. This led to the delay in announcement of the train and eventually even a less broad publicity than is usual. Fortunately in spite of the the trains ran close to sellout, though there were some seats available on each apparently, either due to no shows or something else.


----------



## rrdude (Oct 26, 2015)

jis said:


> The Autumn Express happens because one man took charge of it and runs it essentially as his project. It meets a requirement of PRIIA, and it operates within the rules set down by that law. It would not run if it did not break even (required by the law under which it operates) and make a little bit of money. It is not allowed to operate if it loses money in the net. I don't know for sure, but my impression is that there is considerable volunteer labor involved on the OBS side. It would be difficult to put such a thing together several times without causing greater disruption to day to day operation than this one does.
> 
> This year proved an extra challenge because of he Vermonter derailment and the amtrak.com crash at the most inopportune moments. This led to the delay in announcement of the train and eventually even a less broad publicity than is usual. Fortunately in spite of the the trains ran close to sellout, though there were some seats available on each apparently, either due to no shows or something else.


Thanx JIS, my thoughts on "more" was nothing greater than 5, 6, or 7.....But if it is as you say, "Basically a one man show" when it comes to planning, etc., then it's understandable that that person has all they can handle setting up just one...


----------



## neroden (Oct 26, 2015)

rrdude said:


> IF this Autumn Express DOES break even, and/or more than cover it's costs, and even "make" money for Amtrak, why only one per year?


In addition to this being basically set up by one guy, with a fair amount of volunteer labor, the problem of scrounging together equipment and manpower is quite serious.
In peak season (Summer -- May, June, July, August) there is no equipment to spare. In the short peak periods (Thanksgiving, Christmas, New Years, Labor Day, Memorial Day, Easter) there is also no equipment to spare -- and for Thanksgiving in particular, they pull out everything they've got, which means there's no equipment for the month *before* Thanksgiving as the shops are rushing to get more-than-usual ready to go for Thanksgiving.

So there's a *reason* the Autumn express is running in October specifically! It's probably not possible to set up more than one special in that September-October window.

There's probably some free equipment in late January/February, but I'm not sure what kind of tourist special you could come up with during that period. The terrible weather is usually putting a strain on *track* availability in the snowbelt. With February being the weak season, it would be worth figuring out whether there's some way to run a profitable tourist special circa Valentine's Day. But I think that's really the only other opportunity.


----------



## Eric S (Oct 26, 2015)

neroden said:


> There's probably some free equipment in late January/February, but I'm not sure what kind of tourist special you could come up with during that period. The terrible weather is usually putting a strain on *track* availability in the snowbelt. With February being the weak season, it would be worth figuring out whether there's some way to run a profitable tourist special circa Valentine's Day. But I think that's really the only other opportunity.


Some sort of ski train/snow train, perhaps? Not sure where is would make most sense, just a quick thought.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Oct 26, 2015)

How about something farther south in the winter? That's where a whole lot of us will be in January and February if the winters keep up the way they have been. 

For example, is there any way to do a day trip to Folkston, Georgia, from somewhere in Florida? Train up and back (and I guess arrange for a shuttle from the nearest train station), with time to look at trains from the platform? (I am being very self-centered here, because I have always wanted to go there but have no clue how to do it on my own.)


----------



## Railroad Bill (Oct 26, 2015)

Since both Silver trains run through Folkston, and with the amount of freight traffic on the lines there, it might be difficult to arrange an excursion train on that route. But I would agree, it would an interesting day for railfans.  Perhaps a run on the former Sunset East line from Tallahassee to Crestview and back would work.. Of course, Amtrak might not want to be reminded of how nice the scenery is in northern Florida


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 26, 2015)

Northern Florida has nice Scenery Bill?

I must have missed it all the times I rode the Sunset Ltd. and drove I-10 and the roads between Georgia and Orlando!


----------



## Seaboard92 (Oct 26, 2015)

Well there is a special in the south this weekend. Salisbury NC to Asheville NC. Not an official amtrak trip. But it's half amtrak stock and half private stock. I've worked it. This year I'm chasing it. The best way to experience excursions is to work them. I worked six 611 trips. And working was better. And chasing is the second way. While it isn't seeing the millage it can be a lot of fun.


----------



## neroden (Oct 26, 2015)

Wish I could have made it, but medical problems kept me home.


----------



## railiner (Oct 27, 2015)

I did the online survey they requested. IIRC, last year they asked about interest in several future locations. This year, they didn't mention any specific future locations, but just generic interest in them...such things as whether one would be interested in shorter trips, or longer trips, or one-way trips that don't return to the origin, and trips that would require possibly bus travel over part of the trip....one can conjure up all sorts of excursion's with those factors in mind......

Albany as a 'base' does have some interesting other possibilities....such as going to Binghamton and maybe all the way to Scranton (Steamtown!), but that might require a two day trip, overnite at the destination. I wonder how many would book a trip like that? Another possibility would be the West Shore (the River Line)....

Once those routes are 'done', I would like to see them run the trip out of some other 'base'... a different one every couple of years for variety, and to provide easy access for those who cannot travel far to join them....


----------



## jis (Oct 27, 2015)

From NY I had once been on an excursion that ran up the east shore of the Hudson to Stuyvesant and then went up the ramp to the Boston Line, crossed the river to Selkirk and then went down the west shore back to Newark. They could alternatively do the cross over to the Boston ine from Albany, or go all the way to Hoffmans to get on the Selkirk Line. It was a very nice trip. I have lots of photos of the non-digitized kind sitting in a box somewhere.


----------



## Mike77E9 (Oct 27, 2015)

jis said:


> From NY I had once been on an excursion that ran up the east shore of the Hudson to Stuyvesant and then went up the ramp to the Boston Line, crossed the river to Selkirk and then went down the west shore back to Newark. They could alternatively do the cross over to the Boston ine from Albany, or go all the way to Hoffmans to get on the Selkirk Line. It was a very nice trip. I have lots of photos of the non-digitized kind sitting in a box somewhere.


The only problem is getting CSX to come on board with the trip, especially with a very congested river line. IIRC, Amtrak had a difficult time in getting CSX to allow them to run the Sunday trip because of the highline being under work curfew, and the B&O was going to be congested.

I would like to see a trip to Bingo from Albany, however, I don't believe there aren't any decent connections to get down there without having to run a locomotive around the consist. I'm not sure if there's much more rare mileage opportunity out of Albany as Amtrak pretty much runs in all directions out of there.

Here are my suggestions for next year, kinda wished Amtrak asked this in the survey! My suggestions are trips out of Harrisburg, which has a lot of potential, and not far from the Philly base:

NS Buffalo Line to Sunbury, and then NS D&H to Steamtown and turn on Steamtown Wye. If there's enough time, allow people to visit Steamtown as part of the $129 fare.

NS Buffalo Line to either Williamsport (Turn on wye at Antlers Industrial Track), or continue to Keating and turn on the Corman Connection if Willimasport would make the trip too short.

NS Lurgan Branch to Hagerstown, MD and Return.


----------



## jis (Oct 27, 2015)

I would love any of those!

I have no idea whether the excursion that I went on along the Hudson many moons ago is feasible or possible anymore. I can see your point about the difficulties with CSX.

Out of Albany, the only direction Amtrak does not run (other than the old B&M which we did this time) is the NS D&H line towards Binghamton, which would be a very pretty ride too, and could potentially extend to Steamtown over Tunkhannock Viaduct. But that might become too long a trip for a single day.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Oct 27, 2015)

Mike77E9 said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > From NY I had once been on an excursion that ran up the east shore of the Hudson to Stuyvesant and then went up the ramp to the Boston Line, crossed the river to Selkirk and then went down the west shore back to Newark. They could alternatively do the cross over to the Boston ine from Albany, or go all the way to Hoffmans to get on the Selkirk Line. It was a very nice trip. I have lots of photos of the non-digitized kind sitting in a box somewhere.
> ...


I agree that any of those would be a great trip. Since I spend time in the fall at Cresson, PA it would work well into a Pennsylvanian ride over to Harrisburg for those trips.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Oct 27, 2015)

Yes to all of those in the post above!


----------



## Seaboard92 (Oct 27, 2015)

As someone who works I. The excursion business as a planner. Over night trips generally not make as much money. And are much harder logistically to plan. And I don't think you'll ever see one in all honesty for awhile.


----------



## railiner (Oct 27, 2015)

I wonder about that....way back in the late '60's, I rode the very successful fantrip operated by Ross Rowland's 'High Iron Company', from Hoboken to Bingo via Port Jervis on the former Erie, then overnight, then return via Scranton on the former DL&W.

At that time, the only 'freight only' trackage was from PJ to Bingo....there was still service to Binghamton on the Lackawanna, and commuter trains from Hoboken to PJ...

Of course, the star attraction was the motive power....former Nickle Plate Berkshire 759....


----------



## neroden (Oct 31, 2015)

Hmmm.

I have the interesting idea of a one-way trip: Albany-Binghamton-Scranton-Harrisburg. (Make your own way back from the other end!) It has the advantage of all being on NS.

I think the line is too slow, though.


----------



## railiner (Oct 31, 2015)

neroden said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> I have the interesting idea of a one-way trip: Albany-Binghamton-Scranton-Harrisburg. (Make your own way back from the other end!) It has the advantage of all being on NS.
> 
> I think the line is too slow, though.


I'd buy that!

How many hours do you think it would take? Twelve or so?

Would be better to run it closer to June 21 for max daylight, but then would lose the foliage factor....


----------



## neroden (Nov 1, 2015)

railiner said:


> neroden said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm.
> ...


I don't know. You can drive the parallel road route in less than 9 hours while avoiding expressways -- it's only 350 miles. (It follows NY 7, US 11, and US 15.) So *if* Norfolk Southern maintains the line to Class 3 standards (passenger speed limit 59 mph) and the signals allow for those speeds, it would be about that fast. But I bet they don't. If the line were maintained to class 4 standards and appropriate signalling were installed, it could be faster.
12 hours is an interesting Wild Ass Guess. I think you'd have to look at the NS timetable & track charts to figure out how badly they're undermaintaining the line, though, in order to get any real idea of how fast you could run an excursion.

The nice thing about this idea *if the line is fast enough* is that Amtrak hands the train to NS at Schenectady (Amtrak-owned) and picks it up at Harrisburg (Amtrak-owned) -- or vice versa -- NS shoots it through from one end to the other nonstop -- and no other railroads are involved. Since Amtrak provides a lot of service from Albany to the NEC and from Harrisburg to the NEC, people can make their own way back by Amtrak...

It would require "running backwards" from Schenectady to Albany, so an extra locomotive or a cab car.


----------



## jis (Nov 1, 2015)

Acela150 can probably give us reliable information about the state of that NS route from his internal NS sources.

A more practical circle trip out of Philly or HBG might be Harrisburg - Wilkes Barre - Scranton (Steamtown) - Pocono Summit - Stroudsburg - Easton - Bethlehem - Allentown - Reading - HBG.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Nov 1, 2015)

Remember:

This trips are scheduled to coincide during the period of the New River Gorge trip and the Spencer trip. The trip should be near an area that serves as an equipment base. There must also be time to return the train to said base. Therefore, I don't foresee a one way trip or a trip originating in the south.


----------



## City of Miami (Nov 1, 2015)

The NC Transportation Museum Autumn Excursion rolled into CVS about an hour ago. 3 engines, 27 cars: 11 Amfleets including 2 food service cars, the rest a beautiful mix of private cars, Pullmans, domes, diners, coaches. They unload (2 spots) and stay here for about 3 hours before heading back to Spencer. It follows the same route as the Crescent, but the Crescent is almost always in darkness, both ways. Yesterday the train went to Asheville instead of Charlottesville.

The New River Gorge Excursion was last weekend and the weekend before, Sat and Sun both weekends.


----------

